# Side Exhaust Pics Per Request Of Baron IV....



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey peeples, posted a topic about side exhaust a week or so ago and you guys wanted to see mine, I hope I don't get flamed to badly for posting GT pics in a GTO site but here we go!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it looks pritty good, it would be a little nicer if they tips were set into the rockers, mostly for clearences, but I still like it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I dig it..... looks good!:cheers


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I think it looks pritty good, it would be a little nicer if they tips were set into the rockers, mostly for clearences, but I still like it.


thanks guys! yeah it is a little low, but since I live in florida (the land of flatness) and we have real nice roads it shouldn't be a problem, that and a new rocker kit would be way expensive, at least the side skirts wrap around the tips!:cheers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks AWESOME! Very very nice job. Nobody would flame you for putting up pics of a cool car, no matter what the make/model/year. 
Now...when are we gonna race? hehe


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Looks AWESOME! Very very nice job. Nobody would flame you for putting up pics of a cool car, no matter what the make/model/year.
> Now...when are we gonna race? hehe


race hmmm, I'll need a rain check on that one. How about some :cheers instead, lol.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, ok, that'll work.
Judging by the picture under your signature, you've got plenty of trouble already. hahahahahaha


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

lol, yeah he was one kick ass cop, good sense of humor as well, I wish more were like that! It be a big ass arty: on the streets :cool


----------



## catesbros (Nov 11, 2005)

Dude I actually hate saying this but.....I like your mustang! nice exhaust and body kit. One you go side pipe you never go back!!


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

catesbros said:


> Dude I actually hate saying this but.....I like your mustang! nice exhaust and body kit. One you go side pipe you never go back!!


hey thanks man!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Now, if you lowered it 1.5-2" and painted 2 bright silver stripes over the top, you'd have a super duper mustang! It looks bad-ass now, it would be super bad-ass with lowering and stripes. 
And then of course a supercharger to keep up with the goat. hehe
I don't know if I ever told you, but I have a mustang cobra. Hopefully, not too many people read that, I'll probably catch a lot of flack. Mine's white with two orange stripes over the top. :cheers


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahh fellow mustang owner, sweet. Secrets safe for me, although with the other 4000 people reading this the cats out the bag, lol. But, here is a MUCH better video of the side exhaust its pretty much a little bit of revving and dumping the clutch around 3,400 RPM with a shift to 2nd at 6,400 RPM and then a nice shift into 3rd. The sweet thing to listen for is with this exhaust when you catch a "perfect shift" it will do a real loud back pressure pop in between gears, I got it from first to second and it sounds sweet, and you can hear it clear as day! So turn up your volume and let me know what you think!

*Better Video With Clutch Dump*


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I like, Very nice sounding car bro...:cheers


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks good and sounds great.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys! :willy:


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

nice ride man, even for a Mustang :lol: That vid is awesome, too. I can hardly wait to get headers.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, that thing looks too ready for a race. Love the entire car. Post more!!


----------

